# Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?



## tigra456 (4. August 2013)

Hallo Leute.
Suche hat mir nichts gebracht...

Hab seit nem Jahr oder so die G700 in Benutzung. Super Teil nie Probleme.
Nur seit ca. 2 Wochen ruckelt sie immer wieder. 

Hab heute aus dem Ordner im Win etwas in nen andren Ordner verschieben wollen.

Musste das 3 Mal machen, weil sie das Objekt nicht gedrückt gehalten hat und stattdessen
den Markierungsrahmen von Win gezogen hat.

Außerdem bleibt der Mauszeiger immer mal wieder beim Bewegen der Maus stehen bzw ruckelt halt.

Ich habe extra statt das Energiespar Profil das Standard Profil rein gemacht, hat aber nichts geholfen.

Ist sehr sporadisch aber sau nervig, zumal die noch nie rumgemacht hat.

Hab den USB Sender umgesteckt, hat nichts geholfen.
Hab DPI verändert, auch keine Besserung.

Neue Logi Software bereits drauf, keine Veränderung.

Ist das ein Defekt oder deutet das auf einen Akku-Tod hin ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*

Das ist ein Defekt, das gleiche hatte ich bereits zwei mal bei einer Logitech G500 und zwei mal bei einer MX518 refresh obwohl da eigentlich recht hochwertige Schalter verbaut sind, ich spekuliere da immernoch auf einen Konstruktionsfehler oder eine gewollte "Sollbruchstelle".
Das wird auch nur noch schlimmer und häufiger.
Das war mir bereits eine Lehre und neu kaufe ich jedenfalls keine Logitech Mäuse mehr.


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Hatte noch jemand anderst Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Hört sich für mich auch nach Defekt an.

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder berichten User hier in letzter Zeit vermehrt von Macken mit ihren G700 und G500?


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Ich habe die Maus von meinem Kumpel für 20 € bekommen, das ist jetzt nicht so das Problem....

Es wäre mir nur halt wichtig zu wissen, sollte sie wirklich bald endgültig kaputt gehen und ich bräuchte Ersatz ob ich mir das selbe Modell noch einmal heraussuche...


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Hatte mich jetzt mal direkt an logitech gewand.

Irgendwie habe ich vor längerer Zeit mal gelesen, dass deren Support gar nicht so schlecht sein soll. Ich werde berichten.
Die Maus ist übrigens circa 1,5 Jahre alt und eine Rechnung habe ich nicht mehr. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen.


----------



## Westcoast (6. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*

der support von Loogitech ist echt sehr nett, hoffe du bekommst eine neue G700.


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> der support von Loogitech ist echt sehr nett, hoffe du bekommst eine neue G700.



Wenn sie noch welche haben. Bei der G500 schicken sie die Refresh-Version.


----------



## zeta75 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*



> Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen.


 ja sag mal Bescheid was rausgekommen ist bitte beim Support! Komme erst nächste Woche dazu da mal anzurufen.Hab mein Problemchen mit der G700 gestern hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/287807-g-700-nervt.html  gepostet und auch die Rechnung versielt!
Gruß Zeta


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2013)

Meine G700 läuft noch.....hab sie auch noch nicht so lange


----------



## zeta75 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*



> Meine G700 läuft noch.....hab sie auch noch nicht so lange


 ja meine ja auch soweit,das Problem bei mir tritt nur sporadisch auf und beim zocken überhaupt nicht! Hab mich jetzt an das "Dickerchen" gewöhnt und wäre schade wenn das schlimmer werden sollte!


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> ja meine ja auch soweit,das Problem bei mir tritt nur sporadisch auf und beim zocken überhaupt nicht! Hab mich jetzt an das "Dickerchen" gewöhnt und wäre schade wenn das schlimmer werden sollte!



Hast du eigentlich mal einen Raw-Eingabetest mit einem speziellen Tool gemacht, ob das Problem dort auftritt und die Tasteneingabe registriert wird. Wird die Tastenbelegung bei deiner Maus im internen Speicher hinterlegt?


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Ja bei mir auch intern.

Wenn ich das neue Tool richtig verstanden hab muss ich die Profile gar nicht mehr von Hand hin und her übertragen Sondern das Wort direkt übernommen


----------



## zeta75 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*



> Wenn ich das neue Tool richtig verstanden hab muss ich die Profile gar nicht mehr von Hand hin und her übertragen Sondern das Wort direkt übernommen


das Problem mit "Zeiger hängt" hatte ich Anfangs allerdings auch gelegentlich. Hast Du den USB-Energiesparmodus ausgestellt ?


> Hast du eigentlich mal einen Raw-Eingabetest mit einem speziellen Tool gemacht, ob das Problem dort auftritt und die Tasteneingabe registriert wird. Wird die Tastenbelegung bei deiner Maus im internen Speicher hinterlegt?


Nein habe ich noch nicht probiert! Werde wenn ich wieder zH bin mal die Software neu aufspielen.


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Der Energiesparmodus ist doch der, den ich in Windows an und ausstellen kann oder ?

Habe ich auch erst vermutet
Oder es liegt am Energiesparmodus der Maus selbst

Edit 
Aber dass müsste sich doch in dem Moment erledigen wo ich die Maus auf das man normale Profil umschalte oder ?


----------



## biosmanager (6. August 2013)

USB-Geräte können vom OS zum Energie sparen abgeschaltet werden.
Die Option kannst du in den Energiespareinstellungen ändern.


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Hab da was gefunden USB selektives Energiesparen war an nun ist's aus.
Dann würd Energiesparen als Maus Modus reichen


----------



## Affliction (6. August 2013)

I hab auch die Maus seit 2 Jahren. Ich hatte das Problem, dass sich die gespeichten Einstellungen immer mal wieder von selbst gelöscht hatten. Das lang am internen Speicher. Seit dem ich die Profile auf dem Rechner speichere spinnt nix mehr. Ich hab auch schon den dritten USB stick drin. Die bekommt man problemlos von Logitech nachgeschickt. Ich liebe meine Maus, geiles Teil. Übrings ist der original Akku schrottig, kauf lieber ein ordentlichen. Dann hält die Maus auch ne Woche durch.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. August 2013)

@4303:
Kannst du da einen empfehlen?


----------



## tigra456 (6. August 2013)

Laut www

Sanyo eneloop
Und die großen Markenhersteller.

Aber sag mal 1,2 V sind wichtig die ah wären ja Ansich egal oder gjbt das Probleme ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. August 2013)

Je mehr Ah, desto länger hält der Akku


----------



## Affliction (6. August 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Je mehr Ah, desto länger hält der Akku



Richtig. Ich hab die fettesten Akkus genommen die Media Mark da hatte.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. August 2013)

Na dann ^^
Muss ich mich auch mal umschauen


----------



## tigra456 (9. August 2013)

Jungs UPDATE

Also ich habe Antwort von Logitech bekommen mit ner letzten Fehlerquellenbeseitigungsoption.

Meine wird aber (in meinem speziellen Fall und weil noch Garantie) jetzt kostenlos ausgetauscht mit kostenlosem Rückversand.

Somit Logitech  auf einer top Servicestufe wie EVGA 

Danke Logitech, so muss Service meiner Meinung nach sein und das hält auch Kunden.


----------



## tigra456 (27. August 2013)

Heute angekommen. Vielen Dank Logitech.



Edit: Maustasten sind wieder in Ordnung nur zeigt die Maus mit oder ohne Mauspad auch wieder Aussetzer beim Bewegen.

Das ganze ist sehr komisch, da es bis vor drei Wochen ohne Probleme funktionierte und jetzt auf einmal so spinnt.

Hat noch irgendjemand Lösungsvorschläge?
Hat bestimmt was mit dem Motherboard oder der USB Kontrolle zu tun


----------



## biosmanager (27. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*

Mal nen anderen Nager (wireless und kabelgebunden) ausprobiert? Teste die Maus auch mal an einem anderen Rechner und mit einem anderen Betriebssystem.
Sollte das Problem wieder auftreten, liegt es wahrscheinlich am MB bzw. den USB-Controllern oder (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) wieder an der ausgetauschten Maus selbst.


----------



## tigra456 (27. August 2013)

Ich hatte bis die jetzt gekommen ist eine roccat kone dran (Kabel) Außer dass ich mit der nicht klar gekommen bin was die Empfindlichkeit und die Tastenwiderstände angeht hat zumindest auf Dauer die Verbindung gehalten...


----------



## biosmanager (27. August 2013)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*

Dann teste weiter. Andere Mäuse (am besten von Logitech und mit ähnlichem Sensor), anderes OS, anderer PC.


----------



## tigra456 (27. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung gefunden!

Hinten an meinen USB Anschlüssen hängen noch die Tastatur der Sender von der Maus und eine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte.

Sobald ich die Festplatte eingeschalten habe, hat die Maus wieder zu ruckeln angefangen.

Die waren alle zusammen in dem Bereich den ich mit Nummer eins markierte habe angeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich die Festplatte ausgesteckt und in dem Bereich von Nummer zwei eingesteckt.

Besser.


----------



## Affliction (28. August 2013)

Hat vllt mit der anliegenden spannung von usb3.0 zu tun. Die ist höher als bei 2.0. meine logitech geräte wollen alle 2.0 haben. Bei 3.0 spinnen die auch manchmal rum.


----------



## tigra456 (28. August 2013)

So soll es bestimmt eigentlich nicht sein, aber wenn das bei dir auch so ist dann lass ich das jetzt einfach so... Komische Elektrik


Finale Lösung ist der Untergrund....
Mousepad geht, mal nicht.
Tischplatte funzt ohne Probleme....


----------



## Laneya (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Logitech G700 ständig Aussetzer, was kann das sein ?*

Ich muss diesen alten Thread mal rauskramen - hat irgendjemand hierzu mal eine funktionierende Lösung gefunden? 
Meine G700s macht das gleiche - ruckelt / bleibt dauernd hängen. Das ist nun schon die zweite G700s die ich habe. Die erste habe ich schon aussortiert weil die das gleiche Problem gemacht hat.  
Nun lief diese hier 1-2 Jahre ohne Probleme, und nun das gleiche Symptom schon wieder. 
Ich habe zwischendrin einen komplett anderen Rechner bekommen, daher kann ich eigentlich sonstige Quereffekte ausschließen. Ich glaube das einzige was über all die Zeit gleich geblieben ist sind meine Stereoboxen, aber ich glaube daran kanns wohl nicht liegen? Habe schon den USB-Anschluss getauscht an dem der Dongle angeschlossen ist und versucht andere USB-Geräte zu entfernen. 

Ich nehme an es ist ein Defekt (schon wieder) ? Oder hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------

